# Howard Goodall Requiem -- Released 2008



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently was asked to check out a requiem a friend of mine found on youtube...turned out to be Howard Goodall's Requiem, released 2008. I have to say that I was COMPLETELY floored at how much I loved it. The Requiem followed a some-what traditional setting, but Goodall added some 20th century poems that are very tasteful (imo), and did something i have never heard of: wrote it for ballet as well.

I honestly believe that this requiem has the potential to eclipse the Rutter and be the first great requiem of the 21st century.

So i invite, ask, plead everybody to check it out here: http://www.eternallightrequiem.com/
You can hear the full lacrymosa on youtube here: 




unfortunately the CD has not been released in the US (im going nuts..), and i dont think the score has in either the UK or US -- I emailed the rep for Goodall asking when all that will be released.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

This is a rare example where the words are infinitely better than the music in my opinion. The music that stinks of false sentimentality cheapens the beautiful message of the poem.

Howard Goodall is in the same camp as Rutter and Jenkins, commercial, audience pandering and everything that's wrong with today's popular art (if you can call it art).


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

have to disagree with your statement man. jenkins i can understand, but who else is putting out music that is accessible like this ? as a choral person this excites me because it seems like im going to be able to take this piece to any choir -- even if they have limited musical ability and small numbers -- and be able to create something meaningful for them. For instance: i did a joseph martin christmas cantata a few years ago; it was probably the cheesiest piece of music i have ever heard, but the choir loved it, and for the past two years the congregation has been begging me to do it again. Last year we did selections from the brahm's requiem, nobody has said anything about it. 

but to each his own. just hate hearing such criticism on music that is impacting tons of people in a positive way.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

In trying to justify why this music is good, your main argument is that people like it. Just because something is popular doesn't automatically mean it's good.

You ask "who else is putting out music that is accessible like this?" Well, Jenkins, lady gaga, timberland, etc. This music may have an impact on people in a positive way, but wouldn't the impact be greater if the music was more original and could stand the test of time?

Half of the youtube video you posted had merit. The poem I thought was one of the best I've heard in a long time. It addressed a serious debate in a stoic and beautiful manner. Shame about the music, that's all.


----------

